# so, whos hating?



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

AQUARIUM + Supplies

guess like someone is hating a little. trying to use my number to cause a spam with free stuff.

whoever it is grow up..


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Really lame.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

not sure if this is just a little prank or somethin that could lead to more serious stuff.

but would love to know who did it, seriously confront me.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i clicked on the link bao but the thing says flagged, what happened?


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> i clicked on the link bao but the thing says flagged, what happened?


Same here


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

macframalama said:


> i clicked on the link bao but the thing says flagged, what happened?


good, craigslist finally took it down.
because someone decided to use my cell number to post an ad that says "free 55 gallon with aqua clear filter, test kits, and about 6 african cichlids, moving oct 20th"

and then I was getting texts at 1 :50 am about it.

fricking furious.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

Me too but reading Bao's original post, he mentions someone used his number for a give away on craigslist.


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Must be someone that likes u way to much that its jealous


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

Seriously. What a load of beep. Some people are trash. Good luck figuring out who it was.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

if you find out put up a pic of your benz for free with there number in retaliation ... muhahahahaha.... ha


----------



## Gwenyvarca (Feb 5, 2012)

macframalama said:


> if you find out put up a pic of your benz for free with there number in retaliation ... muhahahahaha.... ha


You know what they say about paybacks. They are a b-tch.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I wish craigslist would release the persons info but they wont.

what a lowlife for using this tactic LOL


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

you know it may have been your old neighbours lol?....


----------



## er201 (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> you know it may have been your old neighbours lol?....


I was thinking this too lol


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

macframalama said:


> you know it may have been your old neighbours lol?....


nah they dont know my number.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

BaoBeiZhu said:


> nah they dont know my number.


You posted it the CL ad for your car... Could have been anyone that saw your ad, even your old nieghbors.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Could also be total strangers doing this to PO random individuals. 

I highly doubt its from a BCA member but the odds are, you'll never really know unless that person confesses (don't see that happening).

These types of CL pranks are extremely common. I had a friend who while he and his family was on vacation, someone posted an ad to come take all their stuff outside for free and not to worry about ringing the bell, just grab it. He actually had to grab an item off someone who was still trying to take his stuff after being confronted with the truth.


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Could also be total strangers doing this to PO random individuals.
> 
> I highly doubt its from a BCA member but the odds are, you'll never really know unless that person confesses (don't see that happening).


For sure i have seen a few fake ads on Craigs. just the other day there was a xbox 360 with rrod for free and a controler for 4 bucks. i called and i got a tire shop. i never post my number on Craigs. just way to many idiots on there.


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

I try not to, but many times people dont msg because they know they wont get a reponse.
I rarely get a response either. I must have msged 20 times to diff ads and got 4 or 5 response back. 
and I know it wasnt sold because I saw that person renewing the ad.

its just weird because Who would use my car ad to know that I m a fish hobbyist?
right?


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> These types of CL pranks are extremely common. I had a friend who while he and his family was on vacation, someone posted an ad to come take all their stuff outside for free and not to worry about ringing the bell, just grab it. He actually had to grab an item off someone who was still trying to take his stuff after being confronted with the truth.


What a great way to get your neighbours yard cleaned of all there Junk. Thats if you have a neighbor that likes to store all there belonging and junk in there front yard.:bigsmile:


----------

